# I imported the Tivo 4K stream to UK (Love the hardware... Software meh)



## Intention (Jun 1, 2020)

Managed to get the new Tivo Stream 4K in the UK by purchasing from Ebay.com. I use the 4K firestick and Nvidia Shield on a daily basis.

Here are my initial thoughts

*Good Stuff*

Very responsive UI
Very fast Wifi. With the 4K firestick, I never reached 200mb download but on this device, I can easily push close to 300mb
Tivo Stream app is OK
Storage expansion works via USB
I tested various USB drives, plugging directly in to the Type-C port and via a hub. I had the most consistent results with drives plugged direct in to the Tivo and not via a hub

All native streaming apps (Netflix / Youtube / Pluto) work fine
Sideloading works via Downloader
Mouse toggle works but needs a workaround (Android remote app via IOS) to bring it up

*Bad Stuff*

Device is constantly pushing out HDR, even on the homescreen making the colours look weird.
On Youtube / Netflix, HDR looks and works great, its just its just on the homescreen the colours look wrong. Understand there is a fix via ADB.

Randomly the device just displays a blank screen, this is not specific to any particular application
Only fix it press the google button and tell it to open you settings. Alternatively pull the power cable

Double tapping home does not bring up recents menu
Temp fix is to install a button remapper and map one of the key to recents. I mapped the 'skip' key to do that. Works great but without a virtual mouse, no way to click on "Clear all"

USB Ethernet speeds and connectivity. Device would only recognise my uGreen USB 3.0 hub with gigabit ethernet, if I used an OTG cable in the micro USB port. This worked fine but I was never able to get anywhere near 200mb. Also, my ethernet would only work if USB Debugging was disabled.
Constant reboots when plugging things in to the TypeC port
Read numerous reports about the HDMI-CEC issue but as I plugged mine in to a monitor, its not something I experienced myself.

Posted a review here too


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

Have you found a good way to get the BBC iPlayer on this device? Other than casting from the phone, I have not got it to work.


----------



## Kevin Rowlands (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm stuck on an activation code page, the website directs me to sign up but only allows an address in the USA. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dr_tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

Kevin Rowlands said:


> I'm stuck on an activation code page, the website directs me to sign up but only allows an address in the USA. Any help would be appreciated.


Sadly it needs a US address to activate. However, you can put any address in, it's not like they verify it or anything.


----------



## Kevin Rowlands (Mar 3, 2021)

last night I checked some Amazon reviews from Canada and the UK customers and they say the same thing. Thanks for the help, I'll give it a go over the weekend.


----------

